# The Dead Leafs



## more_rayne (Aug 22, 2010)

Two species of dead leaf mantis.

First up, D. lobata



























And D. dessicata


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great pictures sir!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 22, 2010)

I stopped mid sentence talking to my boyfriend when I saw those first pictures. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

Wonderful pics. Good job.


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 22, 2010)

These came from you kitkat, I did good? :lol: 

The D. lobata molted into an adult male this morning, haven't taken pics of him yet.


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 22, 2010)

Great pics. Love the coloration.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 22, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> These came from you kitkat, I did good? :lol:
> 
> The D. lobata molted into an adult male this morning, haven't taken pics of him yet.


No man you did not do good.. u did great! ;-P My lobata females are about a couple sheds away from adult.. but if you want you could drop by and pick it up as a future girlfriend for your male. =)

The Dessicata.. you're gonna have to try to find from someone else.. I only had 2 female left and one fell down during a molt while I was at work. =(


----------



## Precarious (Aug 22, 2010)

D. lobata is beautiful! And GREAT pics once again.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 23, 2010)

That D. lobata is totally wicked. :excl:


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 23, 2010)

thats amazing. nice pics


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow both of those look completely different than my Dead Leaf mantis.

Great shots.


----------

